# Corn snake up close.....



## jason308 (May 4, 2007)

Got these pics of a corn snake up in the Tennessee mountains the other day.....
Up close and personal....







Full body...






Another head shot.....


----------



## rip18 (May 4, 2007)

Those are pretty snakes!!!  You DID get up close & personal!


----------



## hambone44 (May 4, 2007)

cool!


----------



## DRB1313 (May 4, 2007)

Great photos jason, I really like the first one.


----------



## DSGB (May 4, 2007)

> Up close and personal....



You ain't lyin' about that! 
Beautiful snake!


----------



## bigswamp (May 4, 2007)

Neat pics.  I like that looking strait into the camera pose.


----------



## Just BB (May 4, 2007)

Speaking of Corn Snakes, I heard on the radio this morning that there is a woman advertising Massage to relax stress. For $75.00 you lay down and have 6 corn snakes slither over you for thirty minutes. I'm sorry but that sounds a bit stressful to me!


----------



## Hoss (May 4, 2007)

You got some good ones.  That first photo is really neat.  He's checking you out.  Thanks for sharing em.

Hoss


----------



## jason308 (May 4, 2007)

Thanks, y'all.  I have never seen one (a corn snake) get an attitude, but as he slithered off of the road into the woods I was behind him and he started vibrating his tail-maybe he had had a bad day....Who knows....

Hey JustBB-you get ready for that snake massage, you just let me know.  Maybe theres a market for that!!!!


----------



## THREEJAYS (May 6, 2007)

yep I'd say that was close enough


----------



## Nicodemus (May 6, 2007)

Great pics! I really like that first one showin` his warpaint.


----------

